# Ray Shot does it again



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I make no bones about it, I love Super Shure pouches, but I guess you can teach an old dog new tricks.

I ordered some pouches from Ray and he suggested I try a couple different types of pouches. Due to my complicated life at this time, I haven't had time to talk to him. 
I've been shooting these blue pouches, and Ilove them. I shoot 1632 tubes, and these blue pouches seem to perform as well as the SuperShure pouches, (maybe better) I might be imagining this, but this blue pouch seems lighter. I know it's splitting hairs, but I shoot 1/4 ammo so lighter pouch may help. The pouch has a smooth side and a slightly rougher side. I shout the rougher side out.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Ray is the man, I'm going to try those, thx Tom.*


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ibojoe sent me some of those a few times and I love them.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Those look like Ray's laminated Roo pouches.

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I love those! Super light with a material backing that's easy to grip. 
It's always a pleasure doing business with Ray.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Raymond! "THE POUCH MASTER" ( and also a great shooter! ) Good Stuff!


----------



## Vulcan (Oct 28, 2011)

Ray,s pouches are all that I have used for years. They last for several bandsets. Ray is great to deal with.


----------



## Mpearce (9 mo ago)

Sorry if this question has been asked a million times. I’ve looked around but cannot find the answer. How does one go about getting pouches from Ray?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Mpearce said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked a million times. I’ve looked around but cannot find the answer. How does one go about getting pouches from Ray?


Try a PM to @Rayshot

You won't be disappointed. Great selection, prices and proven product.


----------

